# McDonald's Southern style chicken sandwich



## Fatgirlfan (May 2, 2008)

This is new in my area. It tastes like Chick a fil a. You folks in the South know what Chick a fil a is. Anyway do McDonalds in your area have this sandwich available? and what do you think of it?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 2, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> This is new in my area. It tastes like Chick a fil a. You folks in the South know what Chick a fil a is. Anyway do McDonalds in your area have this sandwich available? and what do you think of it?




I tried one the other day, didn't like it. Its just a bun with onion, pickle and a semi kinda maybe spicy chicken patty. Very blah imo.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 2, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> I tried one the other day, didn't like it. Its just a bun with onion, pickle and a semi kinda maybe spicy chicken patty. Very blah imo.



ahh, So. CA... Well chick fil-a is just like the McDonalds sandwich. People
just LOVE LOVE LOVE the Chick-fil-a sandwiches in the South.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 2, 2008)

I've not tried it, but my girlfriend says it's pretty good.


----------



## Rowan (May 2, 2008)

i didnt like it either...Chik-fil-a is much better


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 2, 2008)

Rowan said:


> i didnt like it either...Chik-fil-a is much better



Ahh, spoken like a true person from the South.


----------



## Rowan (May 2, 2008)

and soon to be again...

sad as i am...moving back to me means family...then food...mmm Chopstix and boiled peanuts

god im sad lol


----------



## volatile (May 3, 2008)

I can't imagine anything being better then the original. I'm just lad I have a Chick-Fil-A about 10 minutes away from me. :eat2:


----------



## largenlovely (May 3, 2008)

this southern gal has gotta agree with that..chic fil a is tons better



Fatgirlfan said:


> Ahh, spoken like a true person from the South.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 3, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> this southern gal has gotta agree with that..chic fil a is tons better



Yep, the original is better, Shit!! I miss Chick Fil A! But if McDonalds is going to make a simulation of it, then I'm happy enough. I'll take what I can get.
Sadly, there is no Chick Fil A out here.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 4, 2008)

I haven't tried that, but boy oh boy, the chicken club sandwich at Wendy's is really good. It has breaded chicken, swiss cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion and not overpowering honey kinda mustardy dressing. It is awesome.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 4, 2008)

You had me at Wendy's!!! 

Sounds good, EXCEPT FOR THE LETTUCE. Most lettuce that fast food places put on sandwiches taste terrible. I usually take my lettuce off most sandwiches. The lettuce never tasts fresh, it tastes old.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 4, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> You had me at Wendy's!!!
> 
> Sounds good, EXCEPT FOR THE LETTUCE. Most lettuce that fast food places put on sandwiches taste terrible. I usually take my lettuce off most sandwiches. The lettuce never tasts fresh, it tastes old.



I know, but they only put one piece and it was crispy the three times I have had this sandwich.


----------



## Shosh (May 4, 2008)

Can I just say that southern people are so wonderful. Warm, friendly, very nice. 

Sorry this is a lil off topic but what are chiltlins? Spelling?

Thanks.


----------



## William (May 4, 2008)

It's right tasty!

William 




The Orange Mage said:


> I've not tried it, but my girlfriend says it's pretty good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 4, 2008)

Rowan said:


> and soon to be again...
> 
> sad as i am...moving back to me means family...then food...mmm Chopstix and boiled peanuts
> 
> god im sad lol



You just made me fall in love :wubu:

Seriously though...if you are ever out my way, we have to meet up and go out on a "Southern Food Fest" together - including a stop at Chick-Fil-A


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Can I just say that southern people are so wonderful. Warm, friendly, very nice.
> 
> Sorry this is a lil off topic but what are chiltlins? Spelling?
> 
> Thanks.



the parts of the pig that most people don't want to eat! Some things are better not spoken of.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 4, 2008)

William said:


> It's right tasty!
> 
> William



Right! Y'all see what I mean. If you don't have Chick Fil A to compare the sandwich to-----then the McDonald's one is pretty good. 

I totally think that McDonalds "backwards invented". You take the end result of a product then try to make it yourself.


----------



## Rowan (May 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You just made me fall in love :wubu:
> 
> Seriously though...if you are ever out my way, we have to meet up and go out on a "Southern Food Fest" together - including a stop at Chick-Fil-A



baby girl....definitely....or you just need to come visit me in Florida 


nude beachhhhh....(love that place...even though im white as can be lol)


----------



## butch (May 4, 2008)

its about 65% as good as a chik-fil-a sandwhich. In my area, all it has on it is pickles, so ask for mayo, and that makes it more like a chik-fil-a sandwich, in my opinion. 

I also love the Wendy's chicken club, but I also adore the Burger King Tendercrisp Chicken Sandwich, but it is quite a messy mouthful, but all Burger King Sandwiches seem to be messy.

Ha ha, I almost never come in here, but when I see a posting for fast food, I have to post something. I guess I'm personifying the fattie stereotype, and now I'll roll myself back to the couch and eat some fried twinkies while I watch a Jerry Springer Too Hot for TV DVD.


----------



## Mishty (May 5, 2008)

I really like the Southern style sammie,but plain of course.
Pickles and Mayo....ick

Arby's new 2 for $4 southern style(and tiny) chicken sandwiches are reallly tasty!

there no Chik Fil A in my town....but really I don't fine them all that great.
Portions are way to small for my taste, but wow those waffle fries ROCK


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 6, 2008)

butch said:


> its about 65% as good as a chik-fil-a sandwhich. In my area, all it has on it is pickles, so ask for mayo, and that makes it more like a chik-fil-a sandwich, in my opinion.
> 
> I also love the Wendy's chicken club, but I also adore the Burger King Tendercrisp Chicken Sandwich, but it is quite a messy mouthful, but all Burger King Sandwiches seem to be messy.
> 
> Ha ha, I almost never come in here, but when I see a posting for fast food, I have to post something. I guess I'm personifying the fattie stereotype, and now I'll roll myself back to the couch and eat some fried twinkies while I watch a Jerry Springer Too Hot for TV DVD.



Woo hoo! Butch is on the Foodee Board. Glad to see you post.  

And now you've made me want to do a chicken sandwich taste-test comparison and report back.


----------



## butch (May 6, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Woo hoo! Butch is on the Foodee Board. Glad to see you post.
> 
> And now you've made me want to do a chicken sandwich taste-test comparison and report back.



I'd suggest it for the HB Memorial Day event, that way you can get a good sampling of what various folks think with the taste test.

I think I stay away from this board because it will make me hungry, and my cupboards are usually bare. But its always good to be in a place where you are, SVS, thanks for the kind welcome!


----------



## Shosh (May 6, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> the parts of the pig that most people don't want to eat! Some things are better not spoken of.



I will not be eating that then! I thought it was a pancake or something. Aussies do not eat those hence I did not know what it was.


----------



## ppinkie (May 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I will not be eating that then! I thought it was a pancake or something. Aussies do not eat those hence I did not know what it was.



Ain't no worse than eatting a hotdog.....give them a try, you might be surprised.


----------



## Shosh (May 6, 2008)

ppinkie said:


> Ain't no worse than eatting a hotdog.....give them a try, you might be surprised.



Um well no. I am Jewish.:bow:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Um well no. I am Jewish.:bow:



True ethnic food tends to be "strange". Down in Louisiana, on the Bayou there are Cajuns. They are descendents of the French peoples. They still may speak Fench. They have a style of cooking that some people would not want to eat. They would raise animals and sell the best cuts of meat, then cook and eat the parts that were less desirable. 
I think that all true ethnic food have some foods that sound gross to modern western culture people.


----------



## jamie (May 7, 2008)

I think Chick-Fil-A really shines at breakfast..those little sweet minis on the yeasty roll things. Oh man. 

I have tried the breakfast version of the McDonald's southern chicken sandwich - the southern chicken biscuit, but I think it is a little dry.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 8, 2008)

I've seen it on the menu here but I havent tried it. I like chicken patties with cheese and pickles and mayo so I think I would most likely like it.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I haven't tried that, but boy oh boy, the chicken club sandwich at Wendy's is really good. It has breaded chicken, swiss cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion and not overpowering honey kinda mustardy dressing. It is awesome.



<3 That's my sandwich!
I don't know if it depends on where you live, but here it comes with lettuce, mayo, tomato, swiss, chicken and bacon.
I order it with either extra mayo or sometimes no mayo and request a packet of that sweet and sour dipping sauce, that right there is all kinds of yum.


On topic, the McDonalds sandwich is ok, better than anything chicken related I've had from there before; but I'd much rather just eat at Wendy's for a quick fast food chicken sandwich fix.


----------



## Mishty (May 8, 2008)

jamie said:


> I think Chick-Fil-A really shines at breakfast..those little sweet minis on the yeasty roll things. Oh man.
> 
> I have tried the breakfast version of the McDonald's southern chicken sandwich - the southern chicken biscuit, but I think it is a little dry.



Hey!
Ever been to a Santa Fe Steak house?!

They have this "poor folks food" part of the menu, and on THERE, is this incredible thing: Steak n Rolls or Chicken n Rolls.

They get a huge fresh sweet yeast roll, split it, fry it with just a tad of butter, then place a big hunka steak, or a whole grilled chicken breast on it!
You can go Garden(maters,lettuce,onion) but I just get pepper jack cheese and add a lil Chipotle(sp) butter when it arrives!


It's only 7.99 and you get two rolls and Sizzle Taters, which are amazing baked, then cut up, taters. they deep fry them, season them and add peppers and onions..... it's a huge portion too! :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (May 8, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Can I just say that southern people are so wonderful. Warm, friendly, very nice.
> 
> Sorry this is a lil off topic but what are chiltlins? Spelling?
> 
> Thanks.



SInce you asked 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitterlings

Chitterlings (often pronounced /&#712;t&#643;&#618;tl&#618;nz/ and sometimes spelled chitlins in vernacular) are the intestines of a pig that have been prepared as food. They are a type of offal.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 8, 2008)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> <3 That's my sandwich!
> I don't know if it depends on where you live, but here it comes with lettuce, *mayo*, tomato, swiss, chicken and bacon.



Gee, maybe that's why I thought the dressing was not overpoweringly honey mustardy. It's mayo! Thanks for letting me know. I am laughing at myself. It is really good thought, isn't it?


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 9, 2008)

jamie said:


> I think Chick-Fil-A really shines at breakfast..those little sweet minis on the yeasty roll things. Oh man.
> 
> I have tried the breakfast version of the McDonald's southern chicken sandwich - the southern chicken biscuit, but I think it is a little dry.



you are so lucky to have both kinds of sandwiches to choose from. I miss Chick fil A so much.


----------



## BigCutieAriel (May 9, 2008)

I had Chick-Fil-A once didn't like it but the waffle like frys were good with the Polynesian Sauce.


----------



## toni (May 9, 2008)

Ordered one for a late night snack tonight. This sandwich is horrible. All it is, is a bun, pickle and chicken patty. What a waste. It is dry and bland. I took one bite and put it down. So not worth it. I can't believe McDonald's has failed me. :doh:


----------



## volatile (May 9, 2008)

jamie said:


> I think Chick-Fil-A really shines at breakfast..those little sweet minis on the yeasty roll things. Oh man.
> 
> I have tried the breakfast version of the McDonald's southern chicken sandwich - the southern chicken biscuit, but I think it is a little dry.



I had the breakfast one this morning and I thought it was really good. I used to get the Chick-Fil-A ones a lot & I think the one from McDonald's is pretty damn good. Mine wasn't dry at all but perhaps I just got a freshly made one. lol


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 9, 2008)

yeah I got one yesterday - and mine didnt have mayo in it like some have mentioned - it was gross - till i put mayo on.



toni said:


> Ordered one for a late night snack tonight. This sandwich is horrible. All it is, is a bun, pickle and chicken patty. What a waste. It is dry and bland. I took one bite and put it down. So not worth it. I can't believe McDonald's has failed me. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (May 9, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> True ethnic food tends to be "strange". Down in Louisiana, on the Bayou there are Cajuns. They are descendents of the French peoples. They still may speak Fench. They have a style of cooking that some people would not want to eat. They would raise animals and sell the best cuts of meat, then cook and eat the parts that were less desirable.
> I think that all true ethnic food have some foods that sound gross to modern western culture people.



New Orleans is on my list of must see places. I do know that a lot of seafood is eaten there and crocodile meat. is that true?


----------



## duraznos (May 9, 2008)

i liked the seasoning, but i agree that it was bland! i guess it's supposed to be similar to popeye's chicken or something? or KFC? i really don't know but i prefer popeye's any day yum yum


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 11, 2008)

Susannah said:


> New Orleans is on my list of must see places. I do know that a lot of seafood is eaten there and crocodile meat. is that true?



I've been to New Oreans, I reccomend it. I have not eaten gator meat, but seafood is common. If you go to N. O. eat at Antoine's!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 15, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I haven't tried that, but boy oh boy, the chicken club sandwich at Wendy's is really good. It has breaded chicken, swiss cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion and not overpowering honey kinda mustardy dressing. It is awesome.



I have now tried the McDonald's Southern Chicken Sandwich, and man oh man, was it good! The chicken tasted just like a really good piece of southern fried chicken. It was the chicken on the steamed bun with two slices of pickle. It was perfect. I am wanting one right now. This is the BEST fried chicken I have tasted in my area for years.

I must have another soon!:eat2:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 15, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I have now tried the McDonald's Southern Chicken Sandwich, and man oh man, was it good! The chicken tasted just like a really good piece of southern fried chicken. It was the chicken on the steamed bun with two slices of pickle. It was perfect. I am wanting one right now. This is the BEST fried chicken I have tasted in my area for years.
> 
> I must have another soon!:eat2:



Do you have Chick Fil A in your area? If yes, do think it taste like Chick Fil A?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 16, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> Do you have Chick Fil A in your area? If yes, do think it taste like Chick Fil A?



Yes, they just built one. I guess I will need to try one at Chick Fil A and report back.


----------



## Neen (May 20, 2008)

mmm sounds wonderful...anything with pickles..and i'm there!:eat2:


----------



## Rowan (May 20, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Yes, they just built one. I guess I will need to try one at Chick Fil A and report back.



Chik Fil A is a ton times better than McD's. *drool* cant wait to eat there again when i get back to florida


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 21, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Chik Fil A is a ton times better than McD's. *drool* cant wait to eat there again when i get back to florida



those waffle fries alone are worth a trip to Chick Fil A!!!


----------



## KuroBara (May 21, 2008)

I'm not impressed as all. Chik-fil-a is way better and actually worth the price tag. I could see if this sandwich was on the dollar menu, or even about $1.50, but over $2?! And no mayo?!! No way.


----------



## Neen (May 21, 2008)

I had one tonight, i really dont' see the big deal.. just a plain fried chicken sandwich with some pickles, not even a slatherin' of mayo! Kinda expensive for somthing so damn plain. Big letdown here folks, and NOT worth the money....


----------



## Goddess Patty (May 22, 2008)

I was highly disappointed in this chicken sandwich. It was so dry and bland. I had to come home and put mayo, onions and swiss cheese on it. Then it was edible.
Bad McD's!!!


----------



## Mythik (May 23, 2008)

I tried one the other day, and it was _almost_ good. It needed, IMO, tartar sauce, lettuce, tomato, and onions. And a better bun. I don't like wimpy buns.

I wish there were Chik Fil A around where I live, so I could try it. I keep hearing good things.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 23, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Yes, they just built one. I guess I will need to try one at Chick Fil A and report back.



Ok, so last night I finally tried the ChikFilA chicken sandwich. Mind you I had the McD's version again last week, so it was fresh in my mind.

Definitely ChikFilA for the win. The meat was bigger and it did taste better. And WOW, those fries are THE BEST FRIES EVER!! I love waffle fries. AND- they had fresh squeezed Diet Lemonade. It was awesome. Just not cheap. I must admit, I also tried the "limited time only" coffee caramel shake which was good, you must like the taste of coffee. And lemon pie, pretty good and fudge nut brownie, pretty darn good for a drive thru place.

All in all, I would definitely go back for the fries and the lemonade and would choose them for a chicken sandwich. Oh, I got to taste hubby's grilled chicken club which was good and you could really taste the grill.

So I guess I will now be eating more ChikFilA.:eat2:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 23, 2008)

I'm jealous of all of you who live near a ChikFilA. I've always wanted to try them because I always hear that they are so good!
I got a coupon in the mail for a FREE McDonald's Southern Style Chicken Sandwich! 
Of course I had to run right out and try it! 
I wouldn't pay full price for it though. For that I'll get a McChicken for a dollar! I did like the taste of it though, but it was nothing that special. I did like how the piece of chicken was very much like real chicken breast meat and not like a pressed chicken patty. But I'm with others who say...not even any mayo?! Just two sad little pickles.  But I've been craving a chicken sandwich with pickles for weeks (and, no, I'm not pregnant!) so I liked that part. 
The best part of it was the sundae I ordered with it!  Can't beat that for a dollar!


----------



## Pearalicious (May 24, 2008)

Well... I can't tell what the majority was on the McDonalds sandwhich.

I posted earlier on the "what are you eating now"... 

I was going to make some pasta - but I didn't.

So now I'm starving and don't feel like making anything.. thinking about getting some fast food. I've been wondering about that Southern chicken sandwhich... Ummm - I think I'll do Beto's instead... they have a wonderful carne asada burrito... 

I wish Chic-Fil-A was open this late... there's one about 2 minutes from my place. 

~Paige~


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 24, 2008)

In defense of McDonalds's and the Southern Style chicken sandwich:

The sandwich is served with only 2 pickles on it.

This is exactly how Chick Fil A serves theirs-- no mayo, onions or lettuce, etc.

What is funny is that my grandmother lives in Georgia and loves Chick Fil A.
She is convinced that if you are supposed to eat a Chick Fil A sandwich with mayo, they would have put it on the sandwich for you! 

So I say: if y'all want mayo, you have to put it on your own sandwich!


----------



## cactopus (May 24, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> This is new in my area. It tastes like Chick a fil a. You folks in the South know what Chick a fil a is. Anyway do McDonalds in your area have this sandwich available? and what do you think of it?



I got two coupons for a free one of each type (Breakfast and Lunch) from my credit card company. I like them. They're delicate with a hint of lemon flavor to the crust and very juicy. They remind me of some of the Austrian style pork loin cutlets I used to get at Cheesecake Factory with lemon and capers. Still I am far more partial to the breakfast version than the lunch one. Southern Chicken Biscuits Rock!


----------



## cactopus (May 24, 2008)

Neen said:


> I had one tonight, i really dont' see the big deal.. just a plain fried chicken sandwich with some pickles, not even a slatherin' of mayo! Kinda expensive for somthing so damn plain. Big letdown here folks, and NOT worth the money....



It's supposed to be simple. More of a homestyle breading with not a lot in the way of punch (very flavorful but delicate flavors that get missed if you're expecting spicy or salty food). Just plain juicy delicious chicken, and a touch of tang/zip from the pickle. No other things to adulterate the flavor of you and the meat. Sauce at a fast food restaurant is just for covering up mediocre food.


----------



## goofy girl (May 26, 2008)

I've never had CHick-fil-a, and I never even knew there was such a thing as a Southern Style CHicken Sandwich until McD's did theirs lol, so I have nothing to compare it to, BUT I did try a McD's SSCS yesterday and I thought it was good. Maybe not anything to write home about, but it was something different and I liked that it was nice and golden fried but not at all greasy. I'd have it again


----------



## Pearalicious (May 26, 2008)

I tried one of the McDonalds southern chicken sandwiches yesterday and all I have to say is... I am not a fan!

I thought it had a weird taste to it.

Now Chic-Fil-A... yummmmy... I think I might have to get one today.

~Paige~


----------



## Sugar (May 26, 2008)

I feel so late on this...

I got a chicken biscuit with cheese the other day. It wasn't terrible, it was real chicken breast meat. What got me is this taste of pickle. There were no pickles on my biscuit but yet the entire thing tasted like the batter had pickle juice in it. 

I won't try it again and I'll be sticking to chic a filet if I need some a fried chicken sandwich sans pickle.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 26, 2008)

Pearalicious said:


> I tried one of the McDonalds southern chicken sandwiches yesterday and all I have to say is... I am not a fan!
> 
> I thought it had a weird taste to it.
> 
> ...




You can get Chick Fil A in Northern CA??? Wow, I am filled with envy. I can't get them here in Oregon.


----------



## jcas50 (May 26, 2008)

a better chicken sammy than some, I liked the one I had. The chicken is really good, but too small, and the price is high. But then again the price of everything is high. Think I'll have another.


----------



## Cat (May 27, 2008)

Tried it. Thought it was OooooK. It was very moist (one bite launched a load of juice across my shirt {can I sue over that?!}), but it could use a flavor boost. It has a slight sage flavor, but I didn't detect much else.
Brilliant, however funny marketing on this -- I got a coupon for McD's chicken sandwich free in a fat chick clothing catalog. 

Chick-fil-A was giving away free sandwiches last weekend at a new location in town, too. Much more flavor than the McD's, but not quite as juicy, in my experience.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (May 30, 2008)

I work at McDonalds, its okay really, I like Chick Fila A better


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 30, 2008)

Ok I had the chicken biscut in the morning and I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## Tooz (May 31, 2008)

~buttery tasting bun~

This bothers me. Buttery = code for fake butter. Tasting = tastes like, not is.


Tastes like fake butter? :\


----------



## Chef (Jun 4, 2008)

What is this assault on Chik-fil-A? 

I tried the Arby's version, and the MickeyDs version and was unimpressed. More like underimpressed. I think KFC has a version too, but I swore off the Colonel. Around here, the Chik-fil-As have been moving out of malls, and opening their own standalone locations. 

A Chik-fil-A with a drive-thru.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> ~buttery tasting bun~
> 
> This bothers me. Buttery = code for fake butter. Tasting = tastes like, not is.
> 
> ...



I know, seriously. I heard an ad for the chicken sandwich on the radio and that phrase, "buttery tasting bun" really got me! I mean, it just screams 'artificial butter nastiness' to me. They just should have said 'buttery bun' or something, but maybe that would be implying it had read butter on it...who knows.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 4, 2008)

TearInYourHand said:


> I know, seriously. I heard an ad for the chicken sandwich on the radio and that phrase, "buttery tasting bun" really got me! I mean, it just screams 'artificial butter nastiness' to me. They just should have said 'buttery bun' or something, but maybe that would be implying it had read butter on it...who knows.



It looked like pee on th' bun, too.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> It looked like pee on th' bun, too.



Oh, EWWW! I haven't tried one (fast food chicken just isn't my thing, sadly ), but that is just _vile_!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is so true. I remember back when I was working at a movies we had to say, "would you like butter flavor on your popcorn". It was called Whirrl or something like that. 



Tooz said:


> ~buttery tasting bun~
> 
> This bothers me. Buttery = code for fake butter. Tasting = tastes like, not is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raqui (Jun 6, 2008)

I tried the buscuit version and it was not all that. Yes it tasted like chicken but like unseasoned chicken. I perfer the 99 cent chicken sandwhich at Wendy's VERY GOOD!!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 6, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> This is new in my area. It tastes like Chick a fil a. You folks in the South know what Chick a fil a is. Anyway do McDonalds in your area have this sandwich available? and what do you think of it?



I haven't tried the new McDonald's sandwich yet but I'll give it a shot one of these days.

I live in upstate/central NY. Chick-fil-a's don't exist here. However, I have eaten at one during my periodic jaunts to Florida and thought their food was "okay"...perfectly good but nothing too outstanding.

I don't think I have a favorite chicken sandwich as I seldom get a hankering for one. Wendy's are usually pretty good and McDonalds has had some good ones in the past.


Dennis


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 10, 2008)

I dunno.. I really like it and have been eating it for over a year, since they first introduced it here. It does taste similar to the Chik-fil-a... but it doesn't beat it! There isnt' a Chik-fil-a near me (what a surprise, seeing I live in the city) so whenever I am craving it, i go to Mcdonalds and get my fix from there.. until I do have Chik-fil-a.

I am also a fan of the biscuit.. yummm. LOL Great, now I'm hungry LOL


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 10, 2008)

Raqui said:


> I tried the buscuit version and it was not all that. Yes it tasted like chicken but like unseasoned chicken. I perfer the 99 cent chicken sandwhich at Wendy's VERY GOOD!!!



Wendy's chicken sandwiches are the BEST! Especially the crispy chicken. YUMMO! As for the new southern chicken from McDonald's, it's a close 2nd for me! Although I had the regular sandwhich, not the biscuit.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 10, 2008)

Personally, I think it was one of the most disgusting things I've ever eaten. The 'buttery bun' tasted fake, I always hate pickles and the chicken was rather tasteless:/ All I could taste was pickle residue [forgot to ask for no pickles!] and fake butter. Ickkk.


----------



## SparkGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, I've tried both versions of this sandwich, and I much prefer the breakfast biscuit one. I love it. I tried the lunch version and it just didn't seem right. The roll, that they use on their burgers, was just wrong, and I agree, if you're going to put pickles on that sandwich, then it needs mayo too. I thought the chicken part tasted like KFC. I haven't tried the Chic-Fil-a version, as the only ones around here are in the malls and I hate the malls, but if they had a drive through version, I'm sure I'd love it, from the sound of some of the stuff they serve.

And Susannah, you sound like such a sweet girl....when can we get you up to the Boston area for one of the Heavenly Bodies bashes, or even better, the NJ Mini Bash in October? I'd love to meet you!!!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 11, 2008)

To me it works better as a lunch sandwich. The sandwich has a pickle taste, even the breakfast biscut has the pickle taste. I don't want a pickel taste for breakfast! I still think chick fil a is better , but I don't mind that McDonald's made their own version.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 11, 2008)

I had the lunch sandwich a few weeks ago and thought "eh". I had the biscuit the other day and..WOW. Loved it. So...I got it again, and this time..."eh". I think it has to do with how long it's been sitting under the heat lamps.


----------



## jcas50 (Jul 12, 2008)

I had a biscuit today and it is an improvement. And I like the bun version too.

Are there better chicken sandwiches? yes, but this is always available and at 2 for $3 not a bad deal.


----------

